
Thwarting the Tactics of the Equifax Attackers - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/thwarting-the-tactics-of-the-equifax-attackers/
======
lolc
A scare piece with the "buy our pro plan" message tagged on at the end.

~~~
bognition
Heaven forbid a company tack a sales pitch on the end of a post on their
marketing blog.

~~~
lolc
Yes it's a marketing piece. It's written to scare people into buying their
security products. Sure they are entitled to publish this. Yet I have zero
interest in reading it. And I think it shouldn't be promoted.

When I see the Cloudflare domain here it usually means solid technical posts.
Maybe I should lower my expectations?

